# 4-tier Pyramid shooting



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

So here's a couple of attempts I made this morning on pyramid shooting. I've done the 2 and 3-tier versions here before but haven't tried four tiers yet. Here's a couple of previous attempts: Link  and Link
First try:





2nd try, probably the closest:





And 3rd... not so much:




Never did quite get it. I'll try again tomorrow


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Raise the target up to eye level your shooting down pushing the can you hit downwards pushing the other cans you need to knock it straight back even probably lifting the can pyramids are very unstable it does not take a lot for it to go wrong give your self the best chance raise it up.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Really looks like fun! I am introducing one of my apprentices to slingshots next week over at his house where there's plenty of room and privacy to shoot. I may arrive with a box full of cans and try this out.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> Raise the target up to eye level your shooting down pushing the can you hit downwards pushing the other cans you need to knock it straight back even probably lifting the can pyramids are very unstable it does not take a lot for it to go wrong give your self the best chance raise it up.


That's a really good suggestion! Thanks


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

I'd put a ball bearings in each can hoping would make lower cans more stable. Cheating, I know







... what can I say??!!


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

Enjoyed the videos! That really looks like fun with the distance proportional to ones skill level.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Knoll said:


> I'd put a ball bearings in each can hoping would make lower cans more stable. Cheating, I know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tut Tut Tut shame on you.


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

Looks like fun but I don't have that many cans







. Have fun


----------

